# Mogodore Ice



## pymybob (May 28, 2004)

I'm going to stop over there tomorrow morning to get an update. We should have some ice there by now (1-2+ inches) and hopefully we'll be fishing it by mid-week. If I remember my camera, I'll post some pics of the conditions. 

Soon boys...soon...


----------



## Big Daddy (Apr 6, 2004)

Portage Lakes had skim ice and quite a bit of open water. I'm hoping for a couple inches by Wednesday. Hope so...

Let me know Bob. I may make the rounds to a few local bait shops just to stop in and say hey, pick up some pinmins, etc...


----------



## pymybob (May 28, 2004)

Here is what I saw. I definately was not expecting to see this this off of Congress Lake Rd. Very little shore ice and the rest of her was WIDE OPEN! It's become a bird santuary! Someone needs to go done there with a shot gun for a good old "spooking lesson"!

I don't think we'll be on the ice by Wednesday but maybe by the weekend, who knows.


----------



## hardwaterfan (Apr 6, 2004)

youre not alone, i had a similar experience yesterday at tinkers creek pond, (i need to get back out there and rescue my rod....)

i was a bit suprised to see it was about 95% open water...  

i guess thats the nature of ice, takes forever to melt, and therefore will take a long time to get good again.....im thinking for sure by the weekend though if not sooner.

i know this has been a bad season because i havent watched this much playoff football in years!


----------



## JIG (Nov 2, 2004)

AT THE BEGINING OF THE SEASON THE BAYS FROZE FIRST BUT I WOULDNT BE SURPRIZED TO SEE THE DAMS START TO FREEZE FIRST ON SOME OF THESE LAKES. I ROAD OVER EVENS LAKE IN MAHONING AND MID LAKE HAD A THIN LAYER ON IT. THE CLEARER THE WATER THE COLDER.


----------



## Big Daddy (Apr 6, 2004)

I checked Mogadore and Portage today too. Bob is right. Still open. Very cold tonight, tomorrow, and tomorrow night may get it covered all the way, then the few nights in the teens should get r done by the weekend. I sure hope so. I'm dying to get out.


----------



## tpet96 (Apr 6, 2004)

Just keep dancin' BD. I think we'll all be out somewhere by this weekend  Anyone have a farm pond they wish to share


----------



## WalleyeGuy (Apr 9, 2004)

We had a lot of rain last week , keep the surfce temps a little warmer and the blowing wind dosen't help much either.
Pond accross the street is wide open but the ones that have woods and protection around them are all ice covered.
If the winds tame down they will freeze over, then the real ice starts to form.


----------

